# Boobs or butt?



## Zeus (Oct 8, 2011)

I pick butt, you can’t fuck boobs.
opinions aren’t like assholes, you can’t stick your dick in an opinion-tucker max


----------



## Luci Ferre (Jul 24, 2016)

ClOwNkInG said:


> I pick butt, you can’t fuck boobs.
> opinions aren’t like assholes, you can’t stick your dick in an opinion-tucker max


Well technically, you can get a boobjob. and youre technically fucking her tits then.
but I'm for team Butt.


----------



## Sybow (Feb 1, 2016)

Butts for sure. Not much of a boob guy.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Boobs are pretty meh, but I'm really into butts.


----------



## Spirited (Oct 14, 2017)

Boobs. But both are necessary.


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

Boobs are for the kids.


----------



## Flaming Bassoon (Feb 15, 2013)

Butt.

"You can't fuck boobs..." y'all ever heard of "titty fucking"? Just saying.


----------



## Miss Basura (Sep 30, 2017)

I'm surprised by these results. My boobs are much nicer than my butt. My butt isn't that good. My boobs get more attention.


----------



## Ronney (Jul 17, 2016)

I'm pretty sure i like them to have both. Gotta have something to play with while ya take e'm from behind


----------



## Acrylic (Dec 14, 2015)

At long last. The query of queries hath been inquired. The question that stumped Socrates, perplexed Epicurus, and puzzled Immanuel Kant.

It took 102 pages for us to finally get to life's biggest question... what took so long?

And yet, whilst the question hath been put forth, the man did not have the common decency to refer to ½ of life's yin yang ☯ by it's proper honorific... the word is ASS, my friend. 



Flaming Bassoon said:


> y'all ever heard of "titty fucking"? Just saying.


Bassoon!!  Aren't we frisky today haha.


*ahem*​
I would now like to take a moment to recite the words of a ballad I was once privy to be audience to, sung by a travelling bard spreading tales of legend hither and yon. This particular ballad concerned itself with the very question we are confronted with today... ass or tits, _that_ is the question.

The ballad verily did go as thus......

Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl
Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl
Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl
Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl
Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl
Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl
Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl
Shake that ass and
Bounce them tits girl​

* *


----------



## Monadnock (May 27, 2017)

I prefer boobs although both parts are attractive. Stomach is more attractive than both of them to me, though.


----------



## leictreon (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm very much a butt guy.


----------



## atamagasuita (May 15, 2016)

Butt. Guy's don't have boobs. Just nipples


----------



## Baracuda902 (Mar 26, 2017)

Boobs mainly because they don't have an anus.


----------



## Witch of Oreo (Jun 23, 2014)

As I stated once before in similar thread, armpits.


----------



## Enoch (Feb 5, 2017)

Have never understood of the appeal of the bottom, I am completely blind to it.

Breasts are much more appetising, certainly better than wings and legs.

Moreover I prefer the heart, you'd be surprised to find that it tastes very nice.


----------



## Kaizoku (Oct 15, 2017)

Butt, whoever whenever if you're thinking purely for pleasures and sight. 
I do however obviously prefer them having b++, d is not necessary imo. Bigger than d is too big 

In terms of relationships and love body is however only a mere 17%, face 23% (eyes<3) and personality? 60%


----------



## Rydori (Aug 7, 2017)

Butts all the way, although Boobs are nice too.


----------



## shinedowness (Dec 11, 2017)

Butts can smell, boobs give life. Butts can crush your face, boobs come from a pretty wife. Butts can sell, boobs give milk. Butts can sweat during a race, boobs can feel like silk.


----------

